# winchester Sx3



## justinhughes94 (Apr 20, 2008)

:sniper: hey i need to know if anyone has had problems with the winchester Sx3? i was told by a guy that they are sensitive to the weather and shells, is this true?


----------



## trentmx_05 (Apr 16, 2008)

I bought a new sx3 last fall and used it the entire year and it performed flawlessly. Love the gun and have nothing bad to say about it. Cycles very smooth and extremely fast. Can't pull the trigger fast enough. It is the worlds fastest shotgun


----------



## justinhughes94 (Apr 20, 2008)

but have you had it out in the really cold? like below 0???


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

justinhughes94 said:


> but have you had it out in the really cold? like below 0???


THATS warm!! :-?

My buddy was shooting his at cocks when it was snowing and crappy out when it was like 20 below, with like a negative 50 wind chill. Even with getting in and out of the truck he didn't have a jam!


----------



## justinhughes94 (Apr 20, 2008)

ha thanks that is sweet i am just trying to find out what people think because i really want one! but you guys would deffintly recomend it?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I have a SBEII and would say the SX3 is hands down better.

We hunt the same stuff, his doesn't jam mine does. He even runs the cheap crappy ammo. While I run Black Cloud.

I think all in all they are hard to beat! :beer:


----------



## justinhughes94 (Apr 20, 2008)

well that is deffintly true but like in the sbe have you tryed shooting 1'' 1/8 OZ i know that they cycle alot better with that


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I have shot about a case of the 4 shot ounce and a 1/4 blue box through it. Some times it shoots others is jams. You should be able to shoot anything through it like the SX3 without jamming!


----------



## justinhughes94 (Apr 20, 2008)

ya my dad shoots a SBE and that is what he has to do. well i have made my mind up i am geting a WINCHESTER SX3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## trentmx_05 (Apr 16, 2008)

yeah i've had it out in the cold...never had a jam or misfire or anything...it cycles perfectly with all kinds of different loads from different companys...i grew up on winchesters...so there isn't a better feeling gun on the rack for me...nice and light...made in belgium...but which gun feels right for you has alot to do with with you final choice...if it feels good when u raise it up...i dont think you will be disappointed..my dad has had an sx2 for about 6 years now...never a single jam...with minimum maintenance in those 6 years...they are a good line of shotguns...and 3.5" BB's out of the sx3 make for a slaughter!


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Is the SX3 hard to clean? Do you have to clean a recoil spring or anything like that?


----------



## trentmx_05 (Apr 16, 2008)

its not bad...drive a pin out on the receiver...the entire trigger mechanism will drop out...take u'r stock off....its all fairly simple and you do it once you'll know it inside and out...


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

Very sweet gun!!! Have yet to have any jamming problems other than having so many cattails, wheat, mud in there obstructing the action that any other gun would have had problems. Very easy to clean. You won't be dissappointed with the SX3!!!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I have gone all spring with out cleaning mine and its doing great! No regrets getting mine!


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm also debating on getting a SX3. That or a Exterma2.........


----------



## PRWC (Oct 4, 2007)

I've had an SBE and SBEII. Bought my SX3 from my friend who is the Winchester rep in this area in July of 2006. It was his sample gun.

My SX3 has 2 hunting seasons under it belt, and a number of sporting clay days. I would guess I've put 1000 rounds through it in all types of weather conditions, with every imaginable type of 12ga load. It has _never_ had a misfire or jam. The most reliable autoloader I've ever owned, but I bought it because it fit me perfectly and points like it was made for me. The added bonus of minimal recoil is really nice when shooting heavy waterfowl, turkey, or coyote loads.

As far as cleaning goes, its simple. Hardest part is getting the bolt arm to line up with the plunger spring in the stock when re-assmbling, but it's easy once you figure it out. One of the nice things about the SX3 is that it doesn't need to be cleaned very often!

I've owned a bunch of 12ga shotguns, but my SX3 is by far my favorite field gun. Buy one, you won't regret it.


----------



## FullClip (Jan 22, 2007)

i have a sx2 and love it so much that last year i bought a sx3 and have never had a jam or any problems with either of them.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

can't go wrong with the SX-3, I have just bought a new one in the duck blind camo at Scheels in Grand Forks about a month ago, shot multiple boxes of shells through it. From 2 3/4" to 3 1/2" no jambs, cylcles awesome.

But then again I am pretty partial to the Winchester lineup of guns, about 80% of all my guns are Winchester.


----------



## Double Cluck (Feb 19, 2008)

I have heard all good things about the SX3 as well, I'm sure you will like it. But before we go bagging on Benelli too hard, let's not forget who set the standard for a semi auto shotgun. Otherwise, why does everyone always compare against the performance of a Benelli?

I have nothing against Winchesters, just don't think Benelli's are junk is all I had to throw in. Either way, you get what you pay for as both guns cost more than the average guy will spend.


----------



## BigT (Feb 19, 2008)

I haven't had any problems with mine. I have hunted Pierre in extreme conditions and it worked flawlessly. Snow goose hunting with the mag extension to shoot 12 and you could not squeeze the trigger fast enough. I am completely satisfied with it. My buddies have SBE II's and M2's and they haven't performed completely flawless. In extreme cold they would not cycle the shells consistantly, but other that that they had no complaints. You will be happy with the SX3.


----------

